# Nude photo of Jack Demsey (old timey nude pic inside) NSFW



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I jokingly looked up Jack Dempsey penis (due to some jokes about Dempsey/frazier) anyhow, turns out some threads did reference a supposed nude pic of Dempsey....kind of reminds me of the david haye and Sergio Martinez pics...but unlike those two homos...Dempsey seems to deliver the good.

http://vintagenudeguysandporn.blogspot.com/2012/09/jack-dempsey-pro-boxer.html?zx=82237658e44b286d


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Add NSFW to the title.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LMAO at the link title. This is the first nude photo of an ATG boxer I've ever seen. Good stuff JT..... 


Are you sure that's Dempsey though? He looks more like Tunney (the face I mean pervs)


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

...


----------



## DonBoxer (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont think thats Dempsey, the hairline is a much larger arch, the jaw line is different and its more ripped than i have ever seen him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DonBoxer said:


> I dont think thats Dempsey, the hairline is a much larger arch, the jaw line is different and its more ripped than i have ever seen him.


Yup. He looks like a MW/LHW, it's definitely not Dempsey. Zale maybe?


----------



## Screamin' Al Pacino (Jun 7, 2013)

*That's not Dempsey but it is his cock! And one of his nuts! The right one!*


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

this website here is a fight against circumcision...it references men who had uncut wangs, and notes Dempsey was one, and that photographic evidence exists.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous4.html


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I jokingly looked up Jack Dempsey penis (due to some jokes about Dempsey/frazier) anyhow, turns out some threads did reference a supposed nude pic of Dempsey....kind of reminds me of the david haye and Sergio Martinez pics...but unlike those two homos...Dempsey seems to deliver the good.
> 
> http://vintagenudeguysandporn.blogspot.com/2012/09/jack-dempsey-pro-boxer.html?zx=82237658e44b286d






























here are some confirmed Dempsey pictures...looks like him...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Cochranfan4life on this site says he saw a photo of jacks cock:

http://www.lpsg.com/99945-sports-legends-penis-sizes-collected-2.html

http://www.lpsg.com/99945-sports-legends-penis-sizes-collected-3.html


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Putz, ridiculous thread.
And you said you only trolled with your alts?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Putz, ridiculous thread.
> And you said you only trolled with your alts?


but its not a troll job..its rather interesting :hey


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

That´s not even Dempsey......what a fail, Johnson.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I personally don't think it is


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Somebody told me there is a few of Tyson though don't really wanna see but for any of you....


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Great thread, always wanted to know what Jack's cock looked like, my journey in search of boxing knowledge is now complete.

On the basis of that photo, id give Dempsey a slightly better chance of beating Wlad btw


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Theron said:


> Somebody told me there is a few of Tyson though don't really wanna see but for any of you....


Some dirty bastard (Johnstown id hazard a guess at) posted naked photo's of Mike on ESB to:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Like I said originally, ain't him. His face is puffy and he has a retarded curly hairdo usually.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> I personally don't think it is


face looks like him..he looks more ripped above..but I have seen plenty of photos where he looks plenty ripped


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Like I said originally, ain't him. His face is puffy and he has a retarded curly hairdo usually.


you can't even make out enough detail to tell if its curly in that pic


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Somebody told me there is a few of Tyson though don't really wanna see but for any of you....


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I jokingly looked up Jack Dempsey penis (due to some jokes about Dempsey/frazier) anyhow, turns out some threads did reference a supposed nude pic of Dempsey....kind of reminds me of the david haye and Sergio Martinez pics...but unlike those two homos...Dempsey seems to deliver the good.
> 
> http://vintagenudeguysandporn.blogspot.com/2012/09/jack-dempsey-pro-boxer.html?zx=82237658e44b286d


another for sure Dempsey pic with which to compare


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The hairline is to arched and look at Dempseys left ear in the pic, theyre different



Theron said:


> This is a very weird thread as well by the way :huh


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

no ****


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> no ****


once you choose to click on this thread you became as guilty as I.....my next step is to contact that gay guy who posted this...(not me, I mean who posted the orignal blog) and find out where he got this picture and why he is confident it is Dempsey.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> The hairline is to arched and look at Dempseys left ear in the pic, theyre different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

hair line and ears look pretty damn similar....


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> LMAO at the link title. This is the first nude photo of an ATG boxer I've ever seen. Good stuff JT.....
> 
> Are you sure that's Dempsey though? He looks more like Tunney (the face I mean pervs)


Theres a nude pic of Tyson around i remember someone posting it on ESB.

And i agree that doesnt look like Dempsey.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it really necessary to re-quote that pic in every other post? :-(


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Theres a nude pic of Tyson around i remember someone posting it on ESB.
> 
> And i agree that doesnt look like Dempsey.


i think it looks just like him....


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Is it really necessary to re-quote that pic in every other post? :-(


yes....


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Theres a nude pic of Tyson around i remember someone posting it on ESB.


I think this is it:










For comparison:










I'd say they're very similar.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Dempsey was a handsome man wasn't he?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Dempsey was a handsome man wasn't he?


also looked to have a pretty nice sized cock..yes ****


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

bump...

just for anyone new to the historic section who wants to get in on the great "is this jack Dempsey's cock" debate of 2013.


----------



## rockyssplitnose (Jun 7, 2012)

This is the funniest thread in checks short but glorious history - and the gayest - Johnstowns comment about anyone clicking on this thread being as guilty as him made me almost choke on my bacon and egg cob hahaha


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I feel so dirty for clicking on this thread :lol:
But it could be a young Dempsey the hairline is pretty similar but I think it's impossible to say just from looking at the pic and I would guess about anyone back then had such a hairdo


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I feel so dirty for clicking on this thread :lol:
> But it could be a young Dempsey the hairline is pretty similar but I think it's impossible to say just from looking at the pic and I would guess about anyone back then had such a hairdo


the gay page says its him....I saw other things online that referenced Dempsey having took nude photos for some French magazine or something....who knows....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

the gay page :rofl


----------



## Seamus (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty much what this board has been requesting since its inception.

It can be shut down now.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it's safe to assume that everyone who visits this thread regularly isn't doing it to discuss anything.......


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we have another homosexual website with a certain love for Dempsey and his seeming participation in a popular homoerotic fetish...

enjoy...

http://malebuttspank.blogspot.com/2009/12/hollywood-golden-age-spanking.html?zx=18b7be2eb43fd6f9

(on a serious note...its kind of sad that something that in its time would have been seen as just some playing around can now be seen in a sexual context....of course maybe that is the same thing Sugar Ray Leonards old trainer would say today if he was alive? :conf )


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> That´s not even Dempsey......what a fail, Johnson.


I don't think it's Jack Johnson. The hairstyle is all wrong and obviously Johnson was bigger.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Dempsey has nice shape going on. Bookmar'd :hey

(No ****)


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> Is it really necessary to re-quote that pic in every other post? :-(


Yes.


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

Im amazed some people actually think this is Dempsey... except for the fact that he has a tiny package which proves he didnt have the balls to face Harry Wills. Jus' sayin'


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Klompton said:


> Im amazed some people actually think this is Dempsey... except for the fact that he has a tiny package which proves he didnt have the balls to face Harry Wills. Jus' sayin'


ummmmm that a unshaved pub area with a dick that looks like its hanging at least 5 inches (its as big as his fist) assuming it gets 65% bigger that's a good healthy 8.5 inch cock he has....that's a respectable size and is perfect for breaking in whores.


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

Im Italian so it looks kinda small to me :hey


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Johnstown said:


> ummmmm that a unshaved pub area with a dick that looks like its hanging at least 5 inches (its as big as his fist) assuming it gets 65% bigger that's a good healthy 8.5 inch cock he has....that's a respectable size and is perfect for breaking in whores.


That was a different time, modern day athletes with todays nutrition have bigger packages. Dempsey's wife wouldn't have made it out of the first round against Wlad


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

http://celebs.ws/men/nude-naked/jack_dempsey

http://www.adultcomicsbox.com/nude-celebs/male/jack-dempsey-nude.html


http://www.playle.com/listing.php?i=IVANHOE135816


----------



## Burt Brooks (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnstown said:


> I jokingly looked up Jack Dempsey penis (due to some jokes about Dempsey/frazier) anyhow, turns out some threads did reference a supposed nude pic of Dempsey....kind of reminds me of the david haye and Sergio Martinez pics...but unlike those two homos...Dempsey seems to deliver the good.
> 
> http://vintagenudeguysandporn.blogspot.com/2012/09/jack-dempsey-pro-boxer.html?zx=82237658e44b286d


That is NOT Jack Dempsey !


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Burt Brooks said:


> That is NOT Jack Dempsey !


hair line looks spot on....


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Oh god how did this one come back to the top :stonk

And dont look at the face people can look the same, 
Look at chest muscles and ears, those are more unique and different in people.

Look at the left ear, the earlobe is different.
















And the chest muscles are shaped differently as well Dempsey has an obvious upside down V in the middle of his and this guy dosent and Dempseys left one dips lower

















And not even mentioning how this guys nose is not as wide or as short as Dempseys. (Look at the bottom 2 pics)

K done so can this thread never come up again? Like ever Please...:-(


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

It's not Dempsey, just another attempt to gay up CHB ala nude Sergio Martinez photos. Pictures of a man's dick has no place in a healthy boxing forum.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

It's definitely not the Nonpareil either, but I'd tend to expect most such photographs of nude pugilists to date from the Victorian Age. 

Burt, remember that ridiculous "Name the ten greatest heavyweights, according to speculated cock size" thread in the deceased ESB Lounge that produced frankenfrank's greatest moment as a poster? (After initially expressing disgust and exasperation over the content, Burt's reluctant contribution was Don Cockell as JohnThomas egged him on, while I had to keep correcting people, reminding JT that Holyfield's true nickname should be "Real Meal" if Evander belonged, and SuzyQ that if Sonny Liston really did have an 84" cock, his name would have been Daddy Liston. I also suggested Firehose Flynn as a candidate. Tastelessly lowbrow thread, but most of us were laughing our asses off, and it was the last time I remember being doubled over my keyboard while posting there. We exchanged some awful puns, as Burt sort of shrugged in resignation with, "When in Rome..." which let me segue into Greece to bring Plato, then Burt's "Shades of Socrates!" reply into the conversation. Looking back, hijacking that thread into a mention of classical philosophers wasn't unlike Flea and friends subverting a "Jeffries ATG?" thread into a flyweight discussion.)


----------



## Burt Brooks (Jun 6, 2012)

Duo said:


> It's definitely not the Nonpareil either, but I'd tend to expect most such photographs of nude pugilists to date from the Victorian Age.
> 
> Burt, remember that ridiculous "Name the ten greatest heavyweights, according to speculated cock size" thread in the deceased ESB Lounge that produced frankenfrank's greatest moment as a poster? (After initially expressing disgust and exasperation over the content, Burt's reluctant contribution was Don Cockell as JohnThomas egged him on, while I had to keep correcting people, reminding JT that Holyfield's true nickname should be "Real Meal" if Evander belonged, and SuzyQ that if Sonny Liston really did have an 84" cock, his name would have been Daddy Liston. I also suggested Firehose Flynn as a candidate. Tastelessly lowbrow thread, but most of us were laughing our asses off, and it was the last time I remember being doubled over my keyboard while posting there. We exchanged some awful puns, as Burt sort of shrugged in resignation with, "When in Rome..." which let me segue into Greece to bring Plato, then Burt's "Shades of Socrates!" reply into the conversation. Looking back, hijacking that thread into a mention of classical philosophers wasn't unlike Flea and friends subverting a "Jeffries ATG?" thread into a flyweight discussion.)


Duo, maybe I'm old fashioned, but "size' is unimportant to this forum unless it's "circum"size"...Egads ! What next ? A dissertation on scrotums ?


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Burt Brooks said:


> Duo, maybe I'm old fashioned, but "size' is unimportant to this forum unless it's "circum"size"...Egads ! What next ? A dissertation on scrotums ?


Burt, first the legality of such a circum-substantial dissertation after substantial teste-mony would need to be ruled upon by the Supreme Court Rabble Of the United States, the SCROTUS! Such an idea is enough to drive one nuts!


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

here is some shit you just can't argue with.....

http://www.privatecelebsvideo.com/male/jack-dempsey-private-video.html

you can't argue with this....read the top section



> Jack Dempsey private video
> Check out this site's stuff and you will uncover one of the main secrets of hothead celebrity Jack Dempsey on seeing him pose totally naked. Everyone's dreaming to see his appetizing and firm ass. If you're eager to get his nude pictures come to the gallery and take a lot of pleasure. This hothead man demonstrates also his stiff dick without any hesitations. Jack Dempsey nude is sure to charm you with his amazing perfect body. Actually nude Jack Dempsey feels on cloud seven of pleasure too, because he adores posing in the altogether. Nude lustful Jack is able to turn every action into the really magic one, are you ready for that?


also be sure to look on the lower right hand corner.

your welcomed.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Oh god how did this one come back to the top :stonk
> 
> And dont look at the face people can look the same,
> Look at chest muscles and ears, those are more unique and different in people.
> ...


why did you caught out the best part of the first "jack Dempsey" pic?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> why did you caught out the best part of the first "jack Dempsey" pic?


Didn't wanna look at dick anymore tbh


----------



## SP_Mauker (Jun 5, 2013)

How come this thread hasn't been deleted yet


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Oh god how did this one come back to the top :stonk
> 
> And dont look at the face people can look the same,
> Look at chest muscles and ears, those are more unique and different in people.
> ...


In this picture, with Dempsey doing a similar pose, his chest muscles look EXACTLY the same!!!!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> In this picture, with Dempsey doing a similar pose, his chest muscles look EXACTLY the same!!!!


You cant even see them properly... Thats why I used the picture i did cause you can see them clearly


----------



## Klompton (Jun 27, 2012)

Its not Dempsey. I cant believe some people think it is.

On a side note I bet rockysplitnose has masturbated to that pic. Jus sayin...


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Well to be fair, it is a nice big cock.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> Well to be fair, it is a nice big cock.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

ATG thread @Johnstown.


----------



## JohnstownsZombie (Dec 13, 2017)

Sad that all the nude pics have been lost....


----------



## Benny Blanco (Feb 18, 2017)

I've seen the pic before (no ****) looks fuck all like Dempsey


----------



## Den Boughty (Jan 14, 2018)

Wtf?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

doesnt look like him


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Doesn't look like Dempsey at all.


----------



## Den Boughty (Jan 14, 2018)

It isn't Jack Dempsey.

Its a man called Yves-Ben Durr. He was a model in the 1930s amd 1940s for magazines such as LeHomo, Reine and Le Cottager. They were popular ****-erotic publications, that specialised in look a likes posing naked. A bit like fake celebrity porn today.

The guy they used as Jack Johnson was called Hampton Johnson. (No relation) They also tried to pass him off as Louis Armstrong and bizzarely Uncle Ben.

The magazine's were banned by conservative governments and rare copies now change hands for thousands of dollars. The most valuable magazine was published in 1937 and had a full page spread of "Adolf Hitler". Of course it wasn't really him. It was a man called Shaftwell Wick, originally from Boston, Lincolnshire. The girth of his penis at its base often gave the illusion that he only had one testicle.
This is believed to be the source of the music hall number about Hitler and the Albert Hall.
In a coincidence that could only be factual, (Any work of fiction that would attempt such a claim would be totally dismissed) Shaftwell Wick, who is now known to have been a homosexualist lived for many years with his "aide". A man named Albert Hall.
When Wick died of pneumonia in 1947, Hall was left destitute amd could often be seen begging for small change outside Kings Cross station. He would often supplement his meagre takings by committing acts of gross indecency in the public restrooms on the Caledonian road, before spending whatever he earned in the Flying Scotsman pub.

He is often cited as the inventor of the "glory hole".

BBC4 produced a fascinating documentary entitled "Tools of the Trade", which highlighted the obsession that straight men still like looking at other mens cocks. Especially famous ones. All of the above can be viewed on that documentary which is probably on Iplayer.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Den Boughty said:


> It isn't Jack Dempsey.
> 
> Its a man called Yves-Ben Durr. He was a model in the 1930s amd 1940s for magazines such as LeHomo, Reine and Le Cottager. They were popular ****-erotic publications, that specialised in look a likes posing naked. A bit like fake celebrity porn today.
> 
> ...


Well you learn something new every day. Today it was this. Not sure if that makes it a god day, or not?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

Excellent recent additions to this thread


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

http://talesofwesthollywood.blogspo...-of-jack-dempsey.html?m=1&zx=f57410f5c244b1d9


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Joe Louis
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/male-nude-photos-dempsey-louis-1907714688


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

None of these links work you degenerate homosexuals


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> None of these links work you degenerate homosexuals


They are old but the most recent one should work.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

No **** but look how well developed and strong their legs look compared to their upper bodies


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

The fuck is this thread still floating around for. atsch


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

You sure are a strange one Johnstown


----------



## SashaBoxingGirl (7 mo ago)

OneTime said:


> None of these links work you degenerate homosexuals


This does 



https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/male-nude-photos-dempsey-louis-1907


----------



## Zombie (Jul 24, 2015)

@attaboi


----------

